# loft plans



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

hello

If anyone here has any really easy basic small pigeon loft plans please let me know! i am looking for something really simple and not the size of a house lol!


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

i was thinking of just building my own shed as ugly as it might be lol


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Little Loft*

I sometime use rabbit cages or hutches. It all depends on how many birds you want to keep.


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

cateyes said:


> hello - If anyone here has any really easy basic small pigeon loft plans please let me know! i am looking for something really simple and not the size of a house lol!


Here is a page from the American Racing Pigeon Union that has a basic loft plan, design and pictures.

http://www.pigeon.org/loftproject.htm 

Al


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

i was looking for something a bit more simple or smaller or at least i do not want to work with cement LOL i would only have 3 pairs MAX so i dont plan on getting something to large


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I wonder how many times this...

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

... has been posted here. Anyway, here it is again.  Another good link for a good small starter loft.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Zig, 

Going by what she said previously in regards to the loft pictures posted earlier, it would seem she is looking for something even smaller...like a pen more or less. Something probably similar to Papapigeons (Matt). You really like that starter loft, don't ya?


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

I mentioned earlier this week. Lowes has a UV resistant roofing, building material that is clear and it is 10X stronger than Glass. $8 for a 8 foot by 26 inch section.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Zig,
> 
> Going by what she said previously in regards to the loft pictures posted earlier, it would seem she is looking for something even smaller...like a pen more or less. Something probably similar to Papapigeons (Matt). You really like that starter loft, don't ya?


Yeah, thing is though... having gone from having 6 pigeons starting the 2nd week of Sept 04 and now have 21 pigeons here the 3rd week of April 05... thats like, what, 7 months time... they almost trippled their numbers in a bit over 6 months time!  ... okay, okay, that wasn't all due to "reproduction", I did purchase 3 more in Oct 04 and then had another 2 given to me in Dec 04... but anyway...  


Sooo... more room is better... unless one plans on doing some serious pigeon birthcontrol... which basically seems to amount to seperating the sexs or only having all boy-pigeons or only having all girl-pigeons...


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Zig, You really like that starter loft, don't ya?



I think we all know what loft Tim will build if he ever moves to a house with a yard. I am thinking this is his dream loft


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi cateyes,


A while back i posted on mini lofts... i managed to gather some pics of them... they look simple enough to build without plans, when i get home.. ill send you the plans i think i have them for the one on 4 lefs in the info and more detailed pics it looks like it can accomodate 8 birds 4 pairs nicely...

Check it out! 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9564&highlight=mini+lofts

Respectfully, 

Elvis


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

wow that is exactly what i want! i hope you are able to send the plans to me later, do you think someone who never really used a hammer much in theif life could do this? LOL yyeah i only want one or two breeding pairs


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

okay ill get the pics and info 

i couldnt find the exact one but similar so ...

but heres what i got.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

okay heres the rest


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Last one...


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

And if you really dont like this loft plans you can buy the ones on that last page from, but personally i wouldnt buy it

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...=14&prev=/images?q=pigeon+loft&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


----------



## devillex (Apr 17, 2005)

lol cateyes.. I kept mine in a shed(wid mesh-screening and stuff ), but I found a lovely plan.. I havent tried it yet, but Im intending to . Check out www.uplandbirddog.com/training/loft.html
Hope it workz out
Moi


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

lol, 

I just gave her those plans


Elvis


----------

